# Download-Ordner



## ESM (3. November 2003)

Hi,
Ich schon wieder.
habe auch den Zauberknopf  "Suchen"  betätigt, aber nichts passendes gefunden.
Ich hab folgendes Problem: Mein IE speichert meine Downloads immer gleich im "temporären Order" ab. Das will ich aber nicht.
Wo kann ich denn anschalten, dass ich auswählen kann, wo er die Downloads "hinladen" soll?
Ich bin, wie immer, für Hilfe sehr dankbar.
Cu


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. November 2003)

Wie speicherst Du denn Deine Downloads? Also bei mir ist mit Rechtsklick Ziel speichern unter.... immer die Aufforderung, in welchen Ordner der Download gepackt werden soll.


----------



## ESM (3. November 2003)

Ich mach da immer einen "normalen" Links-Click drauf.
Also...kann mir wer sagen, wie ich das wieder hinbekomme? 
Danke


----------

